# Extra active common pleco



## SGT Z (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm a bit worried about "Suckie". I've noticed this weekend that he has become far more active than usual. The last 15 minutes I saw him swimming around non-stop chomping on artificial plants and glass. He's acting hungry, but I'll throw 5 algae discs in there just to make sure there's plenty and he'll swim away from them and sit still. I've had him for 4 years, almost 5, and have never seen him once eat one, so I don't know if he's ever actually eaten one. None of the other fish like to eat them either, but somehow they disappear. Do you think the pleco is eating them late at night? 

Incredible! As I'm typing this he's eating some right now for the first time I've ever seen. I guess he was hungry!

This leads me to a question... do the algea discs disolve and stick to the glass and plants for him to eat when he's ready?

When he was younger he used to have very long poops. Longer than his body. Another topic on this forum got me thinking, and I don't recall in at least a year seeing one of his really long poops anywhere. It may have been even two years. Do you think he is eating? What are the signs of malnourishment?

I know for most people a common pleco is basically a garbageman for their other more colorful active fish, almost like an after thought, but Suckie is my favorite fish since I've had him so long. I would get rid of any of the other fish before him. So I am concerned for his health at the moment because he seems to be looking for food a lot more lately and because I haven't seen him poop in 1 to 2 years. Any suggestions or tips?


----------



## Ebaun (Sep 6, 2010)

i seen a algae pellet that sat for a while it just turned a grey ish and fell apart when i touched it i never see my pleco eat either


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

plecos are a noctournal fish, so it is likely that he could be leaving them to eat late at night. He may even have a difficult time finding them during the day as plecos have a lid that they put over their eyes to protect it from light, which makes them somewhat hard of sight during any time there is a significant amount of light out.

Algae tablets are made up of dead algae so they wont start growing in your tank, if they are dissapearing that means either something is eating them or the type that you buy break down very quickly.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Or it gets sucked up into your filter. The signs are... He may start to look skinny and not move. And I think that Plec's are daytime and nocturnal because mine is out all day long swimmming, eating on plants, gravel, glass and his house. Which he seems to see fine ( well he bumps into a few things). Try feeding some veggies he should like those.
And its probably a good thing he is moving. I would have replyed quicker but the Tropical Storm knocked out the power.


----------



## SGT Z (Jul 7, 2010)

Update: I started giving him zuccini to eat along with the algae wafers. He really likes it. I'm going to try some other vegetables, too. He likes his new tank now. He finally has a good spot to hide during the day. He dug out some sand in some rocks and sits there now. I can't see him much anymore  but at least he seems happy.


----------

